
The Three Best Debugging Tools - sloria
http://www.mikeperham.com/2013/09/12/the-three-best-debugging-tools/
======
greenyoda
If there's no coworker handy, you can try explaining your problem to a rubber
duck:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging)

